# (SOLVED) 6WA kombi, Nav Pro and cruise control retrofit on F20



## delpiero3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello guys,

i am coming back to you and hope you will be able to help me with some of the issue and question i am currently facing with the F20 of a friend.

I am trying to retrofit the extended cluster (6WA), the professional navigation (using CIC) and the cruise control from a wrecked F20 to another, same year, same engine.

I was a bit confuse about E-sys, CAFD, FSC, I-Level, ...
I read a lot of threads, guide, documents, ... I am starting to put all the pieces together, but it is quite difficult even from a guy coming from Exx series coding with NCS Expert and so on...

Well, i toke the units from the wrecked car and placed them in my friend's car. As mentioned in different threads like these one :
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666531
or this one : http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=730853

you need an Eeprom programming tool as the cluster was inside another car and the VIN can't be edited. I already ordered that device, waiting for it, but i anyway would like to ask you if i still have the wrecked car, would it be possible to modify the VIN from the original car ? I am sure it isn't possible, but we never know ..

Another problem since i moved all the unit to my friend's car is that he is getting a lot of alert because there are some differences in between the 2 cars like the automatic gearbox, which my friend doesn't have (and was present on the wrecked car). 
When i will program the cluster and code the FA number correctly, will these alert disappear or should i consider some other coding modifications in order to do that ?
The other errors he is having are for the automatic parking brake (but i assume that it is the one from the automatic gearbox?), front PDC which my friend doesn't have, convertible roof not locked (that one, i really don't know from where it come none of the car is having this, we are talking about a F20).

Last but not least, the navigation system doesn't work since we moved the parts in his car and the radio reception is quite bad. 
About navigation, i assume it is because the FSC changed from the wrecked car to my friend's car (even if i still don't know what exactly is the FSC ?).
About radio reception, i don't know what the problem is ??

Hope explanation were clear and that i will be able to get some help.
I am having a ENET cable, E-sys running on my laptop but missing my Eeprom programmer and some knowledge i hope you will collapse 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You have a lot going one here. 

Regarding 6WA, if you were to change VIN in CAS (FEM) of Donor car as you ask, what would that get you? Wouldn't that result in the identical situation you have now, with CAS VIN in both cars being xxxxxxA and Kombi VIN being xxxxxxB? You must desolder EEPROM from 6WA and use EEPROM Programmer to blank VIN, and mileage if higher, then install to car, then flash Kombi, and then encode it.

Regarding CIC, it has VIN and matching FSC Codes from Donor car, so Navigation, Voice Control, BMW Apps, etc. will not work. Options are order OEM FSC Codes for your VIN, and Import and Activate them, which will set you back about $1500 USD, or leave it as is, and use a cheap Emulator / Activation Module, which effectively will lie to CAS module, telling it that CIC and its FSC Codes are same VIN as car VIN. As for FM reception, something is not right with the FM Aerial. I would worry about it last after CIC is coded properly and otherwise working.

In summary, I would do the following:

1) Do 6WA Kombi EEPROM work and install Kombi
2) Install CIC and Emulator / Activation Module
3) Set FA Option Codes correctly (Remove Business Radio, Add Nav Pro, Add Cruise Control, and Add 6WA, etc.)
4) Flash Kombi
5) Flash CIC (Assuming Emulator / Activation Module is used, FA must have Donor VIN in it, not actual car VIN, for CIC Flash)
6) VO Code Kombi, HU_CIC, FEM_BODY, and PDC / TRSVC if present. 

The devil of course lies in the details. Good luck.


----------



## delpiero3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Ok Shawn,
many thanks for your help.
As i said, i was pretty sure as well that it wouldn't work to change VIN from the donor car, but as i am not an expert, i preferred to ask in case of i miss something 

Well, anyway my R270 Eeprom programmer is ordered and i also bought this on Ebay : http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/271749812635?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I assume that i won't have to remove the Eeprom from the cluster with that, right ? If not it is not a problem to remove it, i just wanted to minimize risk of blowing the chip.

I will move step by step as you described and hope everything will go well.

I just have a small question for now about the CIC emulator / activation module. Are you talking about that kind of device : *http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-BMW-F1x...t=Motors_Automotive_Tools&hash=item416ff68a33* and are map update still possible afterwards ?

Last thing for the moment, what if i change the FA option codes now ? Is that a big issue ? The thing is that i already placed all the modules in my friend's car so i am wondering if it will make a difference ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You will need to desolder EEPROM.

Yes, that is correct Emulator, and yes Map Update will work. Map update will be based on CIC VIN and not car VIN.

You can change FA now and code car.


----------



## delpiero3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Ok Shawn, thanks for your advices, i hope i will improve my knowledge fast enough because i don't like the feeling of asking stupid question and bothering people (i don't say that because your answer was like someone pissed don't worry, it is just my personal feelings that my questions are quite simple but i still need to understand how the F-series are working exactly). So thanks again about the time you are taking to answer.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No problem, and good luck.


----------



## delpiero3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello again,

so, i went through a FA option coding over the car, went well except for the Kombi of course :

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codieren

BKOMBI [60]
cdDeploy FinishedWithError
cafd_00000760-006_000_052 NotExecutable

I assume this is because of the different VIN.

I have 2 modules shown in the list but not accessible, i wanted to know what are these modules and if it is normal that i don't see them ?





With the excellent guide provided on the website, it was quite easy procedure.
Next step, once my R270 programmer will arrive, chip desolder and programming process planned.
I will give some news asap.

Edit : 
Mmmmh, might it be because there isn't coding value or FA value for these 2 modules ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You have retrofitted modules in car. You should use Read ECU instead of Read SVT.

The cdDeploy FinishedWithError cafd_00000760-006_000_052 Not Executable could be VIN related, or it could be FA related, or even something else. Your problem though is you read SVT, and SVT thinks you have old Basic Kombi (BKOMBI) and not 6WA Kombi. After proper flashing of 6WA Kombi, SVT will show correct ECU, and it will have correct CAFD for it and can code sucessfully.

FEM_GW is your Gateway module. It is not a codeable module, and does not have a CAFD. There is nothing wrong here.

ZBE2 is your iDrive Controller. I am not sure if you are using your original one or swapped it out with one from Donor car. If you swapped it out, then it is same issue / solution as Kombi above.


----------



## delpiero3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello shawn,

thanks for the feedback.
So, indeed i did a Read SVT and not a Read ECU. I don't know yet what's the difference, but i will find out. That's why i prefer to understand what i am doing and why instead of applying a guide step by step without knowing why i have to push that button instead of that one.
Anyway, i am sure that the FA has been coded successfully, i have read out after having closed the software and shut down the car and saw the new options FA code.

Concerning my Idrive controller, i indeed took the one from the donor car, as my friend's car didn't had the navigation and so the Idrive was the simple one (without NAVI button).
I will restart the procedure by using Read ECU and see what happens.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, I know. 6WA is in FA, and you are trying to code 6WA. Problem is SVT at the hardware level is Basic Kombi not 6WA Kombi. The Firmware and CAFD associated with BKOMBI are not correct for the 6WA Hardware in car.

You need to flash both Kombi and ZBE with proper FA.


----------



## delpiero3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Flashing Kombi and ZBE with the proper FA is done by this procedure as far as i understood :

1st step : http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327696&d=1338725691
2nd step Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

isn't it ? 
Or as i am retrofitting some modules, instead of Read VCM, i should do Read ECU as you explain and not follow the guide perhaps ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Not even close. That is Guide for simple FDL Coding.

Flashing is Programming ECU not Coding:

E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide v.1.0.1.pdf

https://mega.nz/#!VwIzGJJY!oHCQrh-axVrWvaB5E0pJKz73RO6b1syn-9eEytBH1qo


----------



## delpiero3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Ok, now i think i have got what you meant by : "You need to flash both Kombi and ZBE with proper FA. ". In fact, you told me to flash the modules now that i do have the new FA encoded, the one with the new modules that i have done with the initial procedure, am i right (this time) ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delpiero3 said:


> Ok, now i think i have got what you meant by : "You need to flash both Kombi and ZBE with proper FA. ". In fact, you told me to flash the modules now that i do have the new FA encoded, the one with the new modules that i have done with the initial procedure, am i right (this time) ?


Yes, FA must reflect the new hardware modules in order to Flash them.


----------



## delpiero3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks Shawn, i will do the flash tomorrow and will see what happen


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delpiero3 said:


> Thanks Shawn, i will do the flash tomorrow and will see what happen


Make damn sure when calculate SVT Target, that the ECU HWEL shows Black, and not Red / Blue.


----------



## delpiero3 (Sep 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Make damn sure when calculate SVT Target, that the ECU HWEL shows Black, and not Red / Blue.


Mmmmh, i went through the guide you told me about ECU programming and didn't found any warning about that. I even don't see the ECU HWEL somewhere ... :dunno: 
Or maybe i didn't get what you tried to explain me 

Edit : are you talking about the problem that guy got ? http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=844741


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delpiero3 said:


> Mmmmh, i went through the guide you told me about ECU programming and didn't found any warning about that. I even don't see the ECU HWEL somewhere ... :dunno:
> Or maybe i didn't get what you tried to explain me


The Guide was not meant for flashing replacement ECU's, it was meant for flashing original ones that came with car from factory.

Being mindful of that and your situation, I am trying to help you avoid Bricking your ECU's.

So if after you calculate SVT_Soll, the HWEL shown under the ECU is not black, then hit the HW-ID's from SVTactual button, and hopefully the ECU HWEL turns Black. If it does, you can save SVT_Soll, and then proceed with flash Tal Calculation and execution. If it does not, then stop. Do not flash it if it is not Black.


----------



## delpiero3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Got it ... thanks for your patience  After your warning i read few discussion, trying to figure out by myself and i think i have now understood more thing, especially the istep. Basically it is used to know which software version we need to use for the ECUs that are installed in the car, right ? And as i am doing retrofit, for the new module i need to be careful that the Istep might be a different one for them. Both car production date were very close (difference of some months), so maybe i will have luck on that one.
Well, i will be careful about that after calculating SVT Target that i see black everywhere :-D Thanks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, exactly.


----------

